# Funny what 6 months does....



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know if any of you remember when I brought this boy home... But I was so curious if he'd grow into a nice buck or if he'd always look "doe-ish" (<-IMO)
Anyways... I'm going to post Century's Yearling pictures from the day I brought him home, and then I'll post a couple pictures of the gorgeous young man he's becoming!  
BTW~ Please Let me know what he's missing so I can figure out what does I should be trying to breed him to! Thanks!!... 
OK, his yearling picture is being a pain to load... Here's a link to it.... 
http://kimmerz-cali-kidz.webs.com/bucks.htm


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my! He looks really nice now, major change! He looks to have nice lenth and really nice depth as well..I hope he does good things for your heard!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Me 2!! Thank you!! He really surprised me... almost over night! Just BOOM!! He turned into a gorgeous man from such a little boy!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome! He really did mature nicely, looks like you took good care of that boy!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I try!! They deserve to be spoiled with love!! They're so adorable! 
Thank u again!! 
Does anyone else have any constructive criticism the more the merrier, I need as much as I can get.
I know how I see my goaties... But I need to know how y'all see them too!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Classic Bo Jangles kid. The P/H breeding in him also made him look doe-ish as a young lad. Bo Jangles has a LONG neck and a LONG back. Powell Holman also had some very 'long' lines. But also some thick lines.

He sure is HANDSOME now though (and then!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks really good to me.... :thumb:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank u all!! I've got dreams of showing these guys some day... I need a mentor to go watch at a few shows so I can get the courage to jump in...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I wanna say thanks for the input already given, but I'm still hoping for more... I need y'all to tear him apart, whether u know boers or not, we all know goats, so please tell me what u see and don't be afraid to be critical. I posted a few pictures for feedback from others to help me from getting herd blindness. I would like EVERYONE'S honest opinion!! Thank u!!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew I liked him from the start. He looks amazing! His main problem I see is his hip is high. It comes up from his loin and then gets steep. Also in the pic you posted here he looks post legged on his back legs, but it looks like he's walking so that could be it??? He could also use a little more muscle in his butt, a litte more thick, bulging muscle would be nice. Other than that he looks good! He has a nice profile, looks like a nice front end, good depth and appears to be good width. So he's nice imo.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank u!! Your right! He was on the move in this pic... I think he's butt muscling has been worked off this breeding season... Lol! I agree he is high in the hip though, I need to find a doe that would compliment him more. Thank u!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------

